# Hogan tax claims a crock - US lawyer



## News Bot (Aug 19, 2008)

*Published:* 19-Aug-08 02:51 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

US prosecutors today accused Paul Hogan of using "naked arguments and bald assertions" in an attempt to stop Australian and US tax officials examining his American bank accounts.

*Read More...*


----------



## Rocky (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha.. nice fail news bot!


----------

